# St. Croix reel seat is loose



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a St. Croix Muskie rod that the reel seat has come loose on. It will spin around the rod blank...cork grips are stationary and no indication of a problem there. I was told to drill a small hole in the reel seat where it would be located under the reel, and inject some super glue or epoxy...? Will this work well, what specific glue should I use, or am I better off having the lower grip stripped off and replace it after re-setting the reel seat...?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Call St. Croix. Their customer service is excellent, and will probably repair or replace the rod for free (or cost of shipping).


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AK is right. If it's a factory rod, call them. If it isn't a factory rod and is a custom rod, your best bet is probably going to be Lamar Ultimate Gel Epoxy. It's easily mixed and since it's a gel it can be injected easier than a paste epoxy like Rod Bond, and will stay in place better than a liquid epoxy. Just be extremely careful when making the hole in the reel seat, and be sure to fill the hole in with epoxy when you're finished. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I was told by a St. Croix dealer that they probably wouldn't do anything for me since it was not a brand new rod. Something about a 1-2yr warranty only. Thing is, this rod has only been used maybe twice...and still _looks_ new anyway.

I'll call them and see what they say, if not...I'll let you know how the fix goes


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have had pretty good luck with the devcon epoxy. They make one with an injector tip that it will mix the epoxy as you inject it so that you will not have to measure some out mix it up and then put it into a syringe to inject it into your hole.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Don't talk to the dealer (they _want _to sell you another rod, remember?), talk to St. Croix (715-762-3226) themselves. Even if it is not under warranty, they will do whatever they can to make it fishable, even if it means that they have to replace the rod. While the warranty explicitly covers manufacturing defects during the warranty period, a reel seat should _*never *_come loose, and will probably be covered. Don't go tampering with the rod until you've talked to St. Croix!


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

If Company is anything like Penn they will stand behind their product and replace but it will cost you.

First they will have you cut a section that makes the rod unrepairable.

Then you will have to ship it to them ($5-10)with a check to cover shipping ($20-25)by traceable means.


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Call St. Croix directly and talk to them.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, I called them today, and they said reel seats is something they normally take care of regardless of warranty dates. Package and send it with a personal check for $20 to cover repackaging and return shipping. Sooo, off to UPS for me this afternoon...I'll let you all know how long it takes, etc.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm glad it's working out for you. St. Croix are good people. Their rods are not cheap, but for good reason.  I wouldn't be suprised if you got a new rod back.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

*only one gripe with this*

is that you end up spending $40-$50 bucks to take care of a factory defect. It would seem there would be less cost to both parties if they would just let you send them a piece of the rod as PENN did me (they had me cut and send them the section with their identity and model #) and send you a certificate for a new one.





Redhorse said:


> Well, I called them today, and they said reel seats is something they normally take care of regardless of warranty dates. Package and send it with a personal check for $20 to cover repackaging and return shipping. Sooo, off to UPS for me this afternoon...I'll let you all know how long it takes, etc.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought the same thing...I've got a St. Croix dealer up town who should be authorized to check out the rod in question, and replace at his discretion. Then they can pay to have their defective rod shipped back if they want.

Thing is, this rod IS NEW...as in never used. Dad won it at a banquet about 3 yrs ago, and it has done nothing but sit in a rod rack in his fishing room since.


----------

